# How to get to Tung Choi Street from airport



## HookTheBrotherUp (May 11, 2008)

Hello,

I will be visiting Hong Kong soon and would like to know what the best way is to get to the Tung Choi Street area (fish stores) in the city from the airport. I am guessing rail of some sort?

Also, does anyone have an idea what time those stores usually close for the day? 

Thanks -HTBU


----------



## hongkonger (Dec 28, 2011)

HI, "Fish Market" is a nice place to go in Hong Kong. From the airport, take Airport Express to Tsing Yi station, then walk 5-10 mins to the bus terminal. Switch to Bus Route 41, and get off at Prince Edward MTR station. Fish Market is just around the corner. 

If you don't want to take a bus, then switch to MTR (Mass Transit Railway, the title for HK subway) on reaching Tsing Yi, you will need to change a couple times, just follow the network, then drop off at Prince Edward MTR.

The rows of shops are open 7 days a week. Usually start at around 10 in the morning, and close by 8 in the evening. A few of them are open till say 9, you have a better chance on weekends when more visitors are expected.


----------



## HookTheBrotherUp (May 11, 2008)

hongkonger said:


> HI, "Fish Market" is a nice place to go in Hong Kong. From the airport, take Airport Express to Tsing Yi station, then walk 5-10 mins to the bus terminal. Switch to Bus Route 41, and get off at Prince Edward MTR station. Fish Market is just around the corner.
> 
> If you don't want to take a bus, then switch to MTR (Mass Transit Railway, the title for HK subway) on reaching Tsing Yi, you will need to change a couple times, just follow the network, then drop off at Prince Edward MTR.
> 
> The rows of shops are open 7 days a week. Usually start at around 10 in the morning, and close by 8 in the evening. A few of them are open till say 9, you have a better chance on weekends when more visitors are expected.


Thanks HongKonger... unfortunately, I won't make it then; my flight arrives at 8:05 PM, assuming no delays.  Then I leave the very next morning at 11:25. Maybe next time!


----------

